# Meteorologia em programa próprio



## Rog (28 Set 2006 às 00:26)

Uma das nossas reclamações por aqui no forum é quanto à comunicação social, especialmente a tv, e à falta de um programa específico de Meteo, apresentado por pessoas competentes na área, talvez num programa de 5 a 10 min com cartas e devidas explicações...
A RTP inaugurou recentemente um serviço chamado "Provedor do telespectador" que tem por base dar voz às reclamações dos telespectadores e criar possíveis soluções. Se cada um dos membros do forúm fizesse chegar uma reenvindicação até ao provedor sobre um programa de meteo, como já aconteceu há alguns anos, explicando a importância deste tipo de programa, e mesmo referenciar que Portugal é dos poucos países sem um programa de meteo específico.
Poderá até não ter qualquer efeito, mas quem sabe... se formos muitos e de várias partes do país, não poderão ser surdos eternamente e até poderão pensar no assunto. 
Temos de ser positivos e pensar que este tal provedor nos dará ouvidos!
Que acham 
Temos de actuar, de braços cruzados é que então não teremos esperança!


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Set 2006 às 00:38)

Acho uma excelente ideia, porque é que eu não me lembrei disso antes   .
Haveríamos de criar um email modelo para que todos o utilizasse-mos e apenas personalizar com os nosso dados.


----------



## Rog (28 Set 2006 às 00:42)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Acho uma excelente ideia, porque é que eu não me lembrei disso antes   .
> Haveríamos de criar um email modelo para que todos o utilizasse-mos e apenas personalizar com os nosso dados.



Sim também é uma boa ideia. Deviamos depois criar por cá um texto para que cada um pudesse sugerir o que achasse importante e até possiveis alterações. 
Mais ideias...


----------



## duncan (28 Set 2006 às 00:58)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Uma das nossas reclamações por aqui no forum é quanto à comunicação social, especialmente a tv, e à falta de um programa específico de Meteo, apresentado por pessoas competentes na área, talvez num programa de 5 a 10 min com cartas e devidas explicações...
> A RTP inaugurou recentemente um serviço chamado "Provedor do telespectador" que tem por base dar voz às reclamações dos telespectadores e criar possíveis soluções. Se cada um dos membros do forúm fizesse chegar uma reenvindicação até ao provedor sobre um programa de meteo, como já aconteceu há alguns anos, explicando a importância deste tipo de programa, e mesmo referenciar que Portugal é dos poucos países sem um programa de meteo específico.
> Poderá até não ter qualquer efeito, mas quem sabe... se formos muitos e de várias partes do país, não poderão ser surdos eternamente e até poderão pensar no assunto.
> Temos de ser positivos e pensar que este tal provedor nos dará ouvidos!
> ...



Ainda me lembro quando o mestre A.azevedo apresenta-va os prog. de meteo.


----------



## Rog (28 Set 2006 às 09:03)

duncan disse:


> Ainda me lembro quando o mestre A.azevedo apresenta-va os prog. de meteo.



Lembro-me do programa e relativamente da sua estrutura, mas sinceramente não recordo quem o apresentava...


----------



## Bruno Campos (28 Set 2006 às 09:06)

excelente ideia...   
axo q todos membros alinham em enviar o mail.


----------



## Seringador (28 Set 2006 às 09:42)

Sim boa ideia e muito bonito, como é que vamos fazer isso


----------



## Rog (28 Set 2006 às 09:51)

Seringador disse:


> Sim boa ideia e muito bonito, como é que vamos fazer isso



Primeiro teremos de ver, se existe um razoável número de membros que está de acordo, penso que terá mais efeito várias pessoas do que só uma a enviar. 
No site da RTP está a forma de enviar por e-mail quais os dados necessários e já agora, o limite máximo de palavras...
Depois teremos de criar por cá um texto base que depois seja discutido por todos, até termos um texto final que servirá de base, para depois cada um enviar por e-mail. 
Mas vão sugerindo ideias, quanto mais cabeças a pensar mais soluções se afiguram...


----------



## dj_alex (28 Set 2006 às 09:54)

Contem cmg para mandar o e-mail...

Quanto ao texto..nc tive mt jeito...


----------



## ACalado (28 Set 2006 às 15:30)

boas tb estou completamente de acordo com o proposto


----------



## Fil (29 Set 2006 às 00:47)

Estou 100% de acordo, por mim até envio por carta mesmo. Só falta fazer o texto e tal como o dj_alex, não tenho muito jeito para a escrita


----------



## Minho (30 Set 2006 às 15:51)

Fil disse:


> Estou 100% de acordo, por mim até envio por carta mesmo. Só falta fazer o texto e tal como o dj_alex, não tenho muito jeito para a escrita



Também concordo com a ideia. Posso tentar pedir ajuda a escrever a carta...


----------



## tozequio (30 Set 2006 às 17:33)

Também apoio a 100% a ideia, e gostava de ajudar na elaboração da carta, mas excluindo os fim de semana não tenho muito tempo...


----------



## Tiagofsky (1 Out 2006 às 16:52)

Apoiado a 100%!Qualquer ajuda que seja precisa para a escrita,contem cmg tb! Acho que também é serviço público!


----------



## Rog (6 Out 2006 às 14:33)

Bem vejo que há interessados para seguirmos com a ideia, era bom que alguém coloca-se por cá algum texto de sugestão para podermos debater e para depois enviarmos. Até se houvesse vários textos diferentes até não seria má ideia, diversificava as mensagens. Se alguém tomou a inicativa de enviar sozinho uma mensagem para o provedor, seria enriquecedor que coloca-se para nós aqui o texto.
As regras para a escrita do texto estão aqui neste link da RTP: 

http://www.rtp.pt/wportal/grupo/provedor_telespectador/contactos.php


----------



## Rog (6 Out 2006 às 22:46)

_Para o texto é necessário respeitar o seguinte, segundo o site do provedor da rtp:_

Normas para a sua Mensagem
Para nos ajudar a proceder a um tratamento mais eficaz das questões que pretende colocar, pedimos-lhe que leia atentamente as seguintes indicações. 

O Provedor do Telespectador recebe todas as suas críticas, dúvidas, sugestões ou felicitações sobre a Programação ou sobre a Informação das Estações do Serviço Público de Televisão. 

Mas apenas aceitará tratar mensagens escritas, já que escrever significa ter reflectido um pouco mais e, desse modo, sintetizar… 

Caso contrário, a Mensagem não segue.

Para que o Telespectador veja o seu assunto tratado (e porventura até apresentado na Voz do Cidadão, deve preencher, tanto em mensagens enviadas por Fax como por Correio Postal, todos os campos de identificação assinalados, tal como é exigido no contacto por e-mail. 

De modo a que possamos contactá-lo de volta não se esqueça de indicar, designadamente, Nome, Localidade de Residência, Telefone e endereço de Fax ou Correio Postal.

É também muito importante mencionar a Estação e o nome do Programa, bem como a Data e a Hora de emissão a que a mensagem se refere.  

De modo a poder dar resposta a um maior número de correspondentes, apelamos à capacidade de síntese do Telespectador: por isso, não serão aceites mensagens manuscritas com mais de uma página, nem e-mails com mais de 450 palavras (~2200 caracteres).

Reveja o seu texto…

Vale a pena rever o texto antes de enviar a mensagem. O Provedor não aceita desenvolver temas apresentados com linguagem insultuosa ou mensagens não devidamente identificadas.

Desde que assinalado, o pedido de reserva quanto à identidade pública do correspondente será respeitado.

Classifique sempre a sua Mensagem
Finalmente, para nos ajudar a proceder a um tratamento mais eficaz das questões, pedimos-lhe que classifique sempre a sua mensagem numa das seguintes categorias:

º Crítica 
º Dúvida 
º Sugestão 
º Satisfação

_A mensagem deverá ser enviada depois para:_
http://www.rtp.pt/wportal/grupo/provedor_telespectador/contactos.php


----------



## Rog (12 Out 2006 às 21:36)

Aguém já tem algum rascunho ou ideia para o texto a enviar? Não tenho muito jeito para a escrita por isso conto com a vossa colaboração!


----------



## Rog (29 Out 2006 às 15:05)

As nossas preces foram atendidas!! 
É de agradecer a todos os que colaboraram ao enviar a sua sugestão directamente ao provedor (mesmo que a sua referência não fosse feita por cá), a resposta do provedor aí está! 
Brevemente um boletim de meteorologia (com imagens de satélite com cartas...),  na RTP por volta das 7h da tarde, apresentado, admirem-se  por meteorologistas!
As garantias foram dadas, ficamos a aguardar!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Out 2006 às 15:41)

Rogpacheco disse:


> As nossas preces foram atendidas!!
> É de agradecer a todos os que colaboraram ao enviar a sua sugestão directamente ao provedor (mesmo que a sua referência não fosse feita por cá), a resposta do provedor aí está!
> Brevemente um boletim de meteorologia (com imagens de satélite com cartas...),  na RTP por volta das 7h da tarde, apresentado, admirem-se  por meteorologistas!
> As garantias foram dadas, ficamos a aguardar!!



 Mas eu nem cheguei a enviar nada?? Alguém enviou?
De qualquer modo ainda bem! 
Já estou a sonhar... mas pronto como sonhar, por enquanto não paga imposto, aqui vai:

*Queremos o Seringador e o dj_alex a apresentar esses blocos!!*


----------



## Minho (29 Out 2006 às 16:20)

Rogpacheco disse:


> As nossas preces foram atendidas!!
> É de agradecer a todos os que colaboraram ao enviar a sua sugestão directamente ao provedor (mesmo que a sua referência não fosse feita por cá), a resposta do provedor aí está!
> Brevemente um boletim de meteorologia (com imagens de satélite com cartas...),  na RTP por volta das 7h da tarde, apresentado, admirem-se  por meteorologistas!
> As garantias foram dadas, ficamos a aguardar!!



Às 7h da tarde.... vou ter de por a gravar


----------



## tozequio (29 Out 2006 às 16:21)

kimcarvalho disse:


> *Queremos o Seringador e o dj_alex a apresentar esses blocos!!*



E o Luper para prevenir os telespectadores que tem de vestir roupa quentes porque vem aí uma nova idade do gelo


----------



## LUPER (29 Out 2006 às 16:27)

tozequio disse:


> E o Luper para prevenir os telespectadores que tem de vestir roupa quentes porque vem aí uma nova idade do gelo




    Que lindo programa que isso ficava     

Fico muito contente por termos direito a um programa de meteo como deve de ser. Esperemos que alertem a partir daí as populações e que se ganhem novos adeptos da meteo. Já agora poderia colocar em rodapé o linko do meteopt


----------



## filipept (29 Out 2006 às 16:32)

Também sou da opinião de que deviam colocar o link do meteo em rodapé.  
P.S: Em espanha existe um canal apenas dedicado á metereologia


----------



## Fil (29 Out 2006 às 22:02)

A RTP já confirmou que vai voltar a ter um boletim meteorológico??  

Desta não estava nada á espera! Quem vai ser o meteorologista?

Podia era ser 2 depois das noticias das 13h e das 20h.


----------



## Rog (29 Out 2006 às 22:20)

Como vêm a ideia lançada há algumas semanas não foi totalmente descabida, e teve o efeito desejado. 
A ideia base, era cada um enviramos uma reclamação para junto do provedor a pedir um programa de meteo com 5 a 10 min. apresentado por meteorologistas. Depois alguém sugeriu que fosse feito um texto base para todos, mas visto que ninguém se "aventurou" com um texto aqui para debate por todos, a primeira opção de cada um enviar individualmente prevaleceu e foi a que foi feita.
Não sei se a opção da RTP teve em consideração as nossas reclamações ou já seria alguma ideia deles retomar esse programa, mas pelo sim pelo não, não ficamos simplesmente à espera, tentamos e o resutado existe, independentemente do mérito de quem o tenha conseguido. 
Agora é esperar, porque data marcada ainda não existe! Apenas a confirmação da direcção de programas da RTP, de um boletim meteorologico, que será emitido às 19 horas.


----------



## Seringador (30 Out 2006 às 10:29)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Mas eu nem cheguei a enviar nada?? Alguém enviou?
> De qualquer modo ainda bem!
> Já estou a sonhar... mas pronto como sonhar, por enquanto não paga imposto, aqui vai:
> 
> *Queremos o Seringador e o dj_alex a apresentar esses blocos!!*



Boas sugestões e olha que eram boas escolhas, contudo correria sério risco de falara a mais de 8 dias    e o pessoal ficava a olhar para mim, como quem, olha-me este 

Ao menos vai voltar essa rubrica informativa!


----------



## Santos (30 Out 2006 às 15:58)

Ao existirem 4 canais em Portugal + TV cabo, é bem possível que exista espaço para outra rúbrica metereológica, ou porque não até uma série de programas dedicados à metereologia.
Como sabemos em muitos países existem canais específicos de metereoliga que não só tratam da previsão do tempo assim como de outros assuntos relacionados com a climatologia, já não vou tão longe e pensar num canal específico, no entanto acredito vivamente que uma rúbrica seja viável e até de interesse para algum dos grupos que dominam os n/meios de comunicação social, a Mediacapital, a Medempresa, e os canais estatais 1 e 2.

Tendo em conta que vivemos numa constante guerra de audiências, talvez seja a altura ideal para uma tal abordagem. Para tal seria necessário fazer-se uma apresentação por escrito daquilo que os membros com capacidade para tal se propoem apresentar e abordar nesses programas, e que seria apresentado à direcção de programas dos grupos em questão, que estão por norma abertos e atentos a este tipo de iniciativas.
Se esta rúbrica pode ser efectuada pelos membros deste fórum com capacidade para tal, penso que deverá e poderá ser feita a partir daqui.


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Out 2006 às 20:21)

Algo tipo Meteorological Reality Show  
Onde 13 participantes, em pé de igualdade quanto a meios de registo e pesquisa, preparavam durante uma semana as previsões para a semana seguinte, ia sendo excluído 1, de 2 em 2 semanas, pelo público, que seria quem verificaria a fiabilidade das mesmas.

Os 3 finalistas, teriam 3 semanas para elaborarem as previsões da última semana, com recurso apenas ás teleconexões e o ganhador teria como prémio uma EMA de última geração  e entrada garantida para o quadro do nosso IM!  (Bem este último prémio era facultativo, pois sei que mais que um prémio seria um castigo para muitos!  )

O grupo dos excluídos seria obrigado a participar na montagem, dos pelo menos 2 radares, que são necessários para cobrirem o norte do território de Portugal continental, mais os que necessários fossem, para que os 2 arquipélagos, Açores e Madeira, ficassem igualmente 100% cobertos!


----------



## duncan (30 Out 2006 às 20:28)

Santos disse:


> Ao existirem 4 canais em Portugal + TV cabo, é bem possível que exista espaço para outra rúbrica metereológica, ou porque não até uma série de programas dedicados à metereologia.
> Como sabemos em muitos países existem canais específicos de metereoliga que não só tratam da previsão do tempo assim como de outros assuntos relacionados com a climatologia, já não vou tão longe e pensar num canal específico, no entanto acredito vivamente que uma rúbrica seja viável e até de interesse para algum dos grupos que dominam os n/meios de comunicação social, a Mediacapital, a Medempresa, e os canais estatais 1 e 2.
> 
> Tendo em conta que vivemos numa constante guerra de audiências, talvez seja a altura ideal para uma tal abordagem. Para tal seria necessário fazer-se uma apresentação por escrito daquilo que os membros com capacidade para tal se propoem apresentar e abordar nesses programas, e que seria apresentado à direcção de programas dos grupos em questão, que estão por norma abertos e atentos a este tipo de iniciativas.
> Se esta rúbrica pode ser efectuada pelos membros deste fórum com capacidade para tal, penso que deverá e poderá ser feita a partir daqui.



Eu tenho uma opiniao pessoal sobre a falta de programas meteorologicos com qualidade em portugal:a razão principal são os Portugueses,que na sua maioria vivem no mundo das telenovelas,e claro que as estações de tv ajudam a alimentar esses gostos.Posso dar um exemplo do boletim meteorologico apresentado pelo canal de tv da bbc, quando mudou a seu formato de apresentação milhares de ingleses protestaram com estas alterações.Enquanto que á uns anos a Sic apresentava boletim meteorologicos com a apresentadores desta estação sem formação e  qualidade nos dados apresentados,e ninguem disse nada.Ou seja o que eu quero dizer é que a culpa não é só da tv, mas de todos nós que aceitamos uma cultura barata.


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Out 2006 às 20:47)

duncan disse:


> Eu tenho uma opiniao pessoal sobre a falta de programas meteorologicos com qualidade em portugal:a razão principal são os Portugueses,que na sua maioria vivem no mundo das telenovelas,e claro que as estações de tv ajudam a alimentar esses gostos.Posso dar um exemplo do boletim meteorologico apresentado pelo canal de tv da bbc, quando mudou a seu formato de apresentação milhares de ingleses protestaram com estas alterações.Enquanto que á uns anos *a Sic apresentava boletim meteorologicos com a apresentadores desta estação sem formação* e  qualidade nos dados apresentados,e ninguem disse nada.Ou seja o que eu quero dizer é que a culpa não é só da tv, mas de todos nós que aceitamos uma cultura barata.



Ora ai é que foi o principio do fim da meteorologia séria em Portugal!


----------



## tozequio (30 Out 2006 às 23:23)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Algo tipo Meteorological Reality Show
> Onde 13 participantes, em pé de igualdade quanto a meios de registo e pesquisa, preparavam durante uma semana as previsões para a semana seguinte, ia sendo excluído 1, de 2 em 2 semanas, pelo público, que seria quem verificaria a fiabilidade das mesmas.
> 
> Os 3 finalistas, teriam 3 semanas para elaborarem as previsões da última semana, com recurso apenas ás teleconexões e o ganhador teria como prémio uma EMA de última geração  e entrada garantida para o quadro do nosso IM!  (Bem este último prémio era facultativo, pois sei que mais que um prémio seria um castigo para muitos!  )
> ...


----------



## Rog (30 Out 2006 às 23:33)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Algo tipo Meteorological Reality Show
> Onde 13 participantes, em pé de igualdade quanto a meios de registo e pesquisa, preparavam durante uma semana as previsões para a semana seguinte, ia sendo excluído 1, de 2 em 2 semanas, pelo público, que seria quem verificaria a fiabilidade das mesmas.
> 
> Os 3 finalistas, teriam 3 semanas para elaborarem as previsões da última semana, com recurso apenas ás teleconexões e o ganhador teria como prémio uma EMA de última geração  e entrada garantida para o quadro do nosso IM!  (Bem este último prémio era facultativo, pois sei que mais que um prémio seria um castigo para muitos!  )
> ...


Se a TVI ou SIC passam por aqui, ainda colocam este programa no ar...


----------



## Fil (1 Nov 2006 às 23:30)

*RTP1: Director de informação anuncia regresso do boletim*

*Meteorologia pede melhor horário*

*A meteorologia, que brevemente voltará a ter direito a um boletim na RTP 1, ‘pede’ melhor horário que o anunciado pelo director de Informação, António Luís Marinho. Anthímio de Azevedo, figura proeminente na matéria, concorda que o espaço vá para o ar às 19h00, mas o também meteorologista Costa Alves e especialistas de TV dizem que o formato, a essa hora, não tem a visibilidade merecida.*

Anthímio de Azevedo, que durante décadas falou do ‘tempo’ aos portugueses, considera o horário (19h00) adequado. “Pescadores e agricultores, que dependem muito da informação climatérica mais completa, têm hábitos que os impedem de seguir o programa mais tarde”, explicou ao CM.

Já Francisco Rui Cádima, especialista na área dos media, diz que o horário “é muito desajustado em relação ao pico da audiência. É na continuidade do noticiário que deve ser apresentado”. O meteorologista Costa Alves e Fernando Sobral, crítico de TV, subscrevem, embora este admita que o programa possa ir para o ar “imediatamente antes do ‘Telejornal’”. Importante, na óptica de Sobral, é a acoplação à informação. Mas melhor ainda, segundo Costa Alves, seria “a RTP consagrar uma maior actualização”, pois, justifica, “os portugueses sentem a informação meteorológica como muito necessária”.

O regresso anunciado por Marinho, em ‘A Voz do Cidadão’, é, contudo, saudado por todos. Resta saber quando teremos, de novo, o ‘Boletim Meteorológico’ no ecrã.

*AS QUEIXAS DO 'TELEJORNAL'*

O alinhamento e a excessiva duração do ‘Telejornal’ são, de acordo com ‘A Voz do Cidadão’, o programa do Provedor de Telespectador, os aspectos que o público aponta como sendo os mais negativos na RTP. O peso do futebol na informação e a forma curta e simplista como se apresenta a meteorologia também são focados.

Este último caso levou o director de Informação, António Luís Marinho, a defender a “simplificação informativa” como uma “tendência” e a anunciar o regresso dos boletins que, ao longo de décadas, informaram os portugueses sobre o clima. Os mesmos serão apresentados, segundo Marinho, por “especialistas”.

*A CONCORRÊNCIA*

SIC

A SIC vai manter a forma como apresenta a meteorologia, segundo o subdirector de Informação, José Gomes Ferreira. “O modelo actual é o mais útil e adequado à nossa programação. Quando existe uma alteração climatérica anormal, damos conta disso nos espaços noticiosos”, explica.

TVI

“Neste momento, o nosso sistema permite satisfazer o gosto e as necessidades do nosso público”, afirma António Monteiro Coelho, director de Relações Exteriores da TVI.


Fonte: _Correio da Manhã_


----------



## Fil (1 Nov 2006 às 23:34)

“O modelo actual é o mais útil e adequado à nossa programação. Quando existe uma alteração climatérica anormal, damos conta disso nos espaços noticiosos”

“Neste momento, o nosso sistema permite satisfazer o gosto e as necessidades do nosso público”


----------



## tozequio (1 Nov 2006 às 23:39)

Realmente tendo em conta o público desse canal temático de telenovelas, a informação meteorológica que tem já me parece excessiva


----------



## Rog (1 Nov 2006 às 23:59)

tozequio disse:


> Realmente tendo em conta o público desse canal temático de telenovelas, a informação meteorológica que tem já me parece excessiva



Nem mais...


----------



## dj_alex (2 Nov 2006 às 11:22)

Quem será que vai apresentar????


----------



## Seringador (2 Nov 2006 às 12:13)

dj_alex disse:


> Quem será que vai apresentar????



talvez o DJ Alex era uma boa escolha


----------



## Minho (2 Nov 2006 às 12:42)

tozequio disse:


> Realmente tendo em conta o público desse canal temático de telenovelas, a informação meteorológica que tem já me parece excessiva




Digo mesmo mais: os telejornais estão a mais! É uma descontinuidade inadmissível colocarem o telejornal no meio das novelas   
OK ... ok.... eu sei que o telejornal da TVI tem formato de telenovela mas... assim não está bem


----------



## dj_alex (2 Nov 2006 às 12:58)

Seringador disse:


> talvez o DJ Alex era uma boa escolha



EUUUUUUUUUU????????


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Nov 2006 às 13:36)

dj_alex disse:


> EUUUUUUUUUU????????



Eu bem tinha dito isso nuns postes atrás! *Parabéns!*

Já me estou a ver no meu sofá e eu todo inchado... "olhem aquele ali na televisão é o MEU amigo Alexandre Ramos"   , meteorologista e apresentador de TV, quem sabe ainda faças uma perninha com o Malato no _Um contra todos_


----------



## Minho (2 Nov 2006 às 14:45)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Eu bem tinha dito isso nuns postes atrás! *Parabéns!*
> 
> Já me estou a ver no meu sofá e eu todo inchado... "olhem aquele ali na televisão é o MEU amigo Alexandre Ramos"   , meteorologista e apresentador de TV, quem sabe ainda faças uma perninha com o Malato no _Um contra todos_



O nivelasso que tem este forum!! Um Director de Compras do LIDL, um apresentador de Programa de Meteorologia que por sinal também é Director do Programa MetOp2 da ESA


----------



## Seringador (2 Nov 2006 às 15:43)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Eu bem tinha dito isso nuns postes atrás! *Parabéns!*
> 
> Já me estou a ver no meu sofá e eu todo inchado... "olhem aquele ali na televisão é o MEU amigo Alexandre Ramos"   , meteorologista e apresentador de TV, quem sabe ainda faças uma perninha com o Malato no _Um contra todos_




claro que a frase mais usada seria " Vamos aguardar e ver o prognóstico..."    

Se fosse eu " na próxima Lua vamos ter..." 

Se fosse o Luper " Uma nova idade do gelo na próxima semana é o cenário mais provável..."  

Se fosse o Kim " Este video está uma moca... irei fazer nova reportagem...."  

Se fosse o Luis França " Tenham cuidado com a próxima explosão solar e protejam-se.."  

Se fosse o Minho " A neve vai ser intensa a niveis 0m em todo o país.." 
Se fosse o Tornado " construam casasa mais resistentes, pq eles andam aí..."
Acho que dava iuma panóplia de apresentadores hhheee Lol!
Um Viva para os apresentadores do Meteopt.


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Nov 2006 às 16:13)

Minho disse:


> O nivelasso que tem este forum!! Um Director de Compras do LIDL, um apresentador de Programa de Meteorologia que por sinal também é Director do Programa MetOp2 da ESA



Isto é um fórum com pessoal de muito nível! muito à frente!  
É tudo do jetstress  



Seringador disse:


> claro que a frase mais usada seria " Vamos aguardar e ver o prognóstico..."
> 
> Se fosse eu " na próxima Lua vamos ter..."
> 
> ...



Excelente resumo!


----------



## Minho (2 Nov 2006 às 16:15)

Vocês tiram o pessoal do sério!


----------



## Rog (2 Nov 2006 às 22:31)

Seringador disse:


> claro que a frase mais usada seria " Vamos aguardar e ver o prognóstico..."
> 
> Se fosse eu " na próxima Lua vamos ter..."
> 
> ...




Bem visto


----------



## tozequio (2 Nov 2006 às 23:17)

Seringador disse:


> claro que a frase mais usada seria " Vamos aguardar e ver o prognóstico..."
> 
> Se fosse eu " na próxima Lua vamos ter..."
> 
> ...



   

Viva o MeteoPT


----------



## Rog (3 Nov 2006 às 17:15)

Para os que não tiveram oportunidade de acompanhar o programa do provedor, aqui está o video do programa dedicada aos conteúdos do telejornal - inclui claro o tempo. 
A referência sobre o tempo neste programa está no minuto 6,20 para irem de encontro ao que falo. 
Como curiosidade o video inclui uma pequena retrospectiva dos antigos programas de meteo da rtp...

mms://195.245.176.20/rtpfiles/videos/provedor/provedor28102006.wmv


----------



## dj_alex (3 Nov 2006 às 17:28)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Para os que não tiveram oportunidade de acompanhar o programa do provedor, aqui está o video do programa dedicada aos conteúdos do telejornal - inclui claro o tempo.
> A referência sobre o tempo neste programa está no minuto 6,20 para irem de encontro ao que falo.
> Como curiosidade o video inclui uma pequena retrospectiva dos antigos programas de meteo da rtp...
> 
> mms://195.245.176.20/rtpfiles/videos/provedor/provedor28102006.wmv



Bem fixeeeeeee....Obrigado


----------



## Fil (19 Nov 2006 às 20:41)

Para recordar, o antigo boletim meteorológico da RTP em abril de 1998 com Sofia Cerveira:


----------



## tozequio (19 Nov 2006 às 20:57)

Tinha 10 anos na altura mas ainda tenho uma vaga lembrança desses boletins meteorológicos


----------



## Tiagofsky (19 Nov 2006 às 22:34)

Muito bom...Dá saudades...! era assim k devia ser!


----------



## dj_alex (20 Nov 2006 às 10:10)

A rtp nao ia começar a ter meteorologia em programa proprio de novo???


----------



## Zoelae (20 Nov 2006 às 13:42)

Afinal para qdo é esse programa?


----------



## Rog (21 Nov 2006 às 23:49)

Zoelae disse:


> Afinal para qdo é esse programa?



Uma boa questão a colocar à direcção de programas da rtp... devem estar a escolher o apresentador, ou a seleccionar alguma meteorologista 
Pode ser que comece na nova grelha da rtp que deve estar perto de ser renovada, (ouvi isto algures... ) talvez só para 2007... 
Olhando por outro ponto de vista, não devem dizer nada que nós já não saibamos por cá , mas é importante esse programa, para a opinião pública ficar com uma outra ideia de como se faz meteo, e perceber que são utilizados muitos dados baseados em satélites estações... e com acompanhamento sistemático e que não se trata de lançar simplesmente dados aliatórios....


----------



## Aurélio (24 Nov 2006 às 09:57)

Bom dia. concordo perfeitamente !!
Mas digo uma coisa ... o provedor do tele-espectador é uma farsa ... porque ele não poderes nenhuns ... resume-se a ouvir a dar a sua opinião a respeito do assunto!!
Quem manda nesta televisão é o governo .... já repararam que as noticias de abertura são sempre as relacionadas com o Estado !!
Mas concordo perfeitamente com a ideia ... ainda me lembro do tempo em que sabia a previsão pra os próximos 4 dias, com ventos, pressões e tudo o resto!!
 Agora se quiser saber quando é que ttenho que regar as batatas  tenho que ir á Internet!!


----------



## Iceberg (29 Nov 2006 às 12:05)

*Meteorologia no Porto Canal*

Meus Caros, o PortoCanal (um canal regional da Tv Cabo, ainda recente, mas muito interessante), tem desde há poucos dias, um espaço dedicado à previsão meteorológica. Chama-se "Meteorologia", passa por volta das 19h25, e vai contra a tendência de qualidade do canal em si, do qual até gosto bastante, pois este programa de meteo é mais uma machadada na credibilidade desta ciência.

Lá colocam um indivíduo (que de certeza não deve ter formação nesta área), com um mapa de Portugal Continental por trás (leram bem, Portugal Continental, as ilhas foram mandadas às favas  ), este tipo faz um resumo do dia que passou, das temperaturas ocorridas em seis ou sete cidades, não mais, e depois ontem atirou com esta previsão:

*Céu com muitas nuvens em todo o país, excepto em Lisboa*.  

Nem mais, assim mesmo.

Ou seja, quando todas as previsões apontavam facilmente para um dia de sol, como hoje se verifica, eles previram um dia muito cinzento, com a particularidade de em Lisboa ( e apenas em Lisboa) estar um dia soleado.  

Portanto, segundo a Porto Canal, quem hoje circulasse pela A1 em direcção a Lisboa, faria a viagem toda debaixo de um céu cinzento, ao chegar à Portela, o Sol seria rei, mas ao passar a ponte para a margem Sul, o cinzento voltaria a dominar. Fantástico. Que fenómeno seria esse que provocaria o afastamento das nuvens da Grande Lisboa ...?  

Em resumo, uma previsão-tipo deste canal seria:

"Céu pouco nublado em todo o país, excepto em Oliveira de Azeméis, onde estará temporariamente muito nublado, e em Pampilhosa da Serra, onde o céu se encontrará encoberto. Possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos em Mértola, passando a períodos de chuva em Valpaços, sendo forte em Anadia. Descida generalizada da temperatura, excepto na Coina, onde se registará uma ligeira subida. Vento fraco a moderado de Sul, excepto em Arruda dos Vinhos, onde soprará forte."

Valha-nos São Pedro!!!  

Lamentável, e com muita pena minha pois, como já disse, e volto a reforçar, considero o Porto Canal um muito bom canal de televisão. Pena esta asneira da meteo. Mais valia estarem quietos!


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2006 às 12:29)

Fil disse:


> Para recordar, o antigo boletim meteorológico da RTP em abril de 1998 com Sofia Cerveira:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TM6cKxISpYE



Um dia de Primavera com condições meteorológicas parecidas às do dia de hoje.


----------

